# Afternoon Romp



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Cricket had a ball playing out in the field this afternoon. Wanted to share some pics...


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh those are GREAT! Look at that second one and the huge smile on Cricket's face! :biggrin1: She is just adorable and you did a great job with these action shots! I just want to pluck her out of the grass and kiss her silly!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is having the time of her life! Makes me want to go run in the meadow (although I dont think I would be smiling!)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

The smile on Cricket's face is to die for - she's just having such a great time. Wonderful shots. You can just feel the happiness in the air.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I love picture 2 also - that smile!!! What a cutie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is soooo cute. There's nothing better than a Hav smile.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at that happy, happy face! The flash of pad is adorable. You must be totally in love with Cricket. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

She is so so so so fricken cute!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, she looks like the Easter Bunny!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

What a sweetie pie! :whoo:

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

How can anything be as cute at that little girl of yours? My, my, she is having a ball! I love the second shot...she's so happy!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

PRECIOUS!!! Simply precious!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Kim- you are doing a great job of feeding our picture addictions! Cricket is having a blast - lucky to have landed in your family!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Yep - she's a happy girl!!! AND so cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love these pictures! Cricket looks like she had a blast out running in the grass!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Soooo cute that Cricket.....I didn't post any pics today b/c I have not been feeling well....stomach flu or something....it really stinks but I look at Betzie and she makes it all better!!!! Will try some tommorow sorry


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, Cricket is one very happy puppy. I just love the first and second pictures.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Great pictures of a very happy dog!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry, that bad new is that Cricket is just too cute to live you anymore.

I have to step in and take her here for caring!!! Ship her out, I will be waiting :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

oohh she's having such a blast! I love the whole sequence of pics. It's gives a nice feel for how she was moving through the field.


----------



## klrbee16 (Feb 7, 2008)

Those pictures are great! I can't wait until the ground hardens here (and the mud goes away) so Tess can run out in the yard like that!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

The photos are adorable. What a happy little puppy!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

If you ever need a puppy sitter..... Great pictures!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! It's a treat to see her enjoy with such abandon. She is sooo adorable.


----------

